# Tueday April 21, committee vote on repeal of NC purchase permit



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's the contact info: http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascrip...ewCommittee&sActionDetails=Senate Standing_67

Here's the bill: http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=s782



NRA-ILA said:


> Senate Commerce Committee to Consider Legislation toRepeal North Carolina's Law Requiring a Permit to Purchase a Pistol on Tuesday, April 21!
> 
> NRA members and other supporters of the Second Amendment must make sure their collective voice is heard! Please contact members of the Senate Commerce Committee, especially if your Senator is on the Committee, and urge them to support S782! Contact information for the committee can be found here.
> 
> ...


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/5015297/


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Call it hunch, but I don't see it passing. If anything, it's too much of a money maker for this cash-strapped state to give up.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah...I don't see either passing (House or Senate version) out of committee.

Never hurts to try, hopefully each try gains more support...

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=s782

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=H892


----------

